
Show HN: Validr-1.2 – Fastest Python validation library plus powerful features - guyskk
A simple, fast, extensible python library for data validation.<p>New features:<p>* union validator
* dynamic dict validator
* timedelta validator
* enum validator
* slug validator
* fqdn validator
* nested model class<p>GitHub: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;guyskk&#x2F;validr<p>Document: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;guyskk&#x2F;validr&#x2F;wiki<p>Usage: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;guyskk&#x2F;validr&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Scenario-&amp;-Example
======
j88439h84
There are like 8 of these, why another?

